# JUBILEE! (very pic heavy)



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

She is just so pretty!

I still cant get over that she's 18!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Spastic_Dove - Thanks!

Appylover - Aww, thanks. I know!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She's adorable


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

This makes me miss having a mare to dress in pink 
She's very pretty!


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

Very pretty girl


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks so much guys! I love her to death.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Can I come out and ride her? :lol: She's beautiful.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Can I come out and ride her? :lol: She's beautiful.


Haha, aww. And thanks!


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

she's so gorgeous. i love her pink halter


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

what an absolute cutie. really nice soft eyes!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

She's so beautiful! Thanks for sharing . I didn't realize she was 18!! Wow! You must do a great job caring for her.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

bumble - Thanks so much! 

SkyHuntress - Yeah, I've always loved her eyes. Thank you! 

Rustic - Thanks... I try my best.  A lot of people can't believe she's 18.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

She is gorgeous! I lvoe her! haha, she is shedding better than Sampson! He isn't shedding at all barely.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

myboydoc said:


> She is gorgeous! I lvoe her! haha, she is shedding better than Sampson! He isn't shedding at all barely.


Thanks! She's actually quite patchy right now... but yeah, she sheds pretty good.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Omg I just noticed she's bay... why did I think she was chestnut? How bizarre... lol.


----------



## HanAndTigs (May 5, 2009)

Awwww shes just gawjus !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

I love her stripe! shes so pretty!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

LeahKathleen - Actually, in the winter time her coat is dark so it looks like dark chestnut. In the summer she gets really light, even lighter than in these pics and you can definitely tell she's a bay. Lol. 

HanAndTigs - Thanks! 

Chuckface - Yeah I love it too. Thank you! =)


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha ha - I thought I was going nuts. She's also very coppery - without the black points, she's red, lol. Some bays are really... brown. She's one of the redder ones, I guess, lol.

Very, very pretty girl, though. :]


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

LeahKathleen said:


> Ha ha - I thought I was going nuts. She's also very coppery - without the black points, she's red, lol. Some bays are really... brown. She's one of the redder ones, I guess, lol.
> 
> Very, very pretty girl, though. :]


Thank you! Yes, she is kind of coppery. She's still really patchy right now though, so she's two different colours. Here's what she looks like when she's completely shed out in the summer:


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Pretty. :]


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

She is unbelievely gorgeous!! =]


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

I love her!

Pretty in Pink she is! xD


----------

